# Updated queen photos 16 March 2009



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice pic's Ernie, Is that one of your Russian queens?


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Nice queen pics...I like the first one you posted the best. But...hey they are all great shots.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Is that one of your Russian queens?*

Thank you.for the compliment.
Not a Russian.
She is from a Minnesota Hygienic
The Russian stock can be darker. But, Charlie Harper developed a yellow strain that I could not tell the difference when compared to my Cordovan breeder queen.
What is very interesting is that the hive started off late last summer as a two frame nuc and they have *never* been treated for mites! I should use her for the survivor stock because her hive has flourished against harsh environmental stresses.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Green Pierco*

So is she a drone mother? Dumb question I guess.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*So is she a drone mother?*

Yes she is a drone mother.
i am trying to flood the mating area with good genetic stock that also carries the VHS trait.
I will graft some larvae later to promote her genetics in the mating yards.
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Just curious*

The cells in the photos look a lot like worker sized but maybe just an illusion...Early in the season do they always draw drone on drone base?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Early in the season do they always*

Not always. But, most of the time.
The center frame was drawn out last summer.
Ernie


----------



## mudhoney (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool pics t:thumbsup:hanks BEES


----------



## 2ndCharter (Jan 22, 2009)

I like the first photo with a bit of the back lighting shining through the foundation.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Earnie, really awesome photos. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Great pictures. I like the last one best.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

12:00 high. The last 1 nice Job..


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Enjoyed looking at those great pictures. Seems so easy to see the queen when someone else puts them in forefront of a camera lens. However with my small experience in the hive itself very hard for me to identify the queen mother.

BTW I think the 3 'O' clock view is nice.

I bought some Testor's model paint that ROBO, I believe recomended to mark queens. He had a video on beesource on marking queens . If it takes all spring I'm marking mine.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

Nice pics!

I like the bottom one best, good pic of the queen ringed by bees facing her....absolutely classic.


----------



## CES (Feb 4, 2009)

Great Pictures. I like the second photo. This indicates she wants to keep laying no matter what is going on around her. She has to be a great producer. 

CES


----------

